# lan i adsl

## fallow

jestem w LAN`ie z wyjsciem na inet , i tak zastanawiem sie , czy jezeli bym sobie podlaczyl dodatkowo neostrade , i zalozmy pod eht0 podpial LAN a pod eth1 Neostrade , to czy jest jakis menadzer downloadu , ktorego moznaby tak sonfigurowac aby przy sciagniu jakiegos pliku , fragmentowal sciaganie i wykorzystywal do poszczegolnych czesci pliku jednoczesnie eth0 i eth1 ? 

neostrade dalej mozna wziasc na okres probny, o ile sie nie myle ?  :Smile: 

----------

## meteo

nie wiem, może dałoby się zmusić do tego prozillę?

----------

## zytek

z rozwiązań typu "no.. brzydkie ale zrobi swoje: to:

ustawić osobny routing dla danych mirrorów

albo

load balancing.. (www.lartc.org)

----------

## fallow

dzieki za rady i adwercik . ale okazalo sie , ze aby wziasc neostrade trzeba miec uregulowane w terminie iles tam rachunkow w tyl , a ja ostatnio sie spoznilem....wiec chyba trzeba poczekac kilka miechow ...

wiec chyba wroce do tego za jakes kila miesiecy  :Wink: 

----------

